# hx of shoulder dystocia / Venipuncture



## mashtoncason@gmail.com (Jan 11, 2012)

I need help on two things..


1. Dx is history of shoulder dystocia... I found 660.4x but I feel like that is wrong because it doesn't state "history." What would be a more appropriate code? 


2. Our office is going to start drawing blood then we sent it off to the lab to be tested. Can I code 36415 (Venipucture)? Does it change if we do not test it too?


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

mashtoncason@hotmail.com said:


> I need help on two things..
> 
> 
> 1. Dx is history of shoulder dystocia... I found 660.4x but I feel like that is wrong because it doesn't state "history." What would be a more appropriate code?
> ...



On number 1. - there are no history of codes for those type of problems in a previous delivery.  This can only be coded if it is a current problem.  What are you attaching the code to..a procedure, a visit, the delivery?  

Number 2 - you may code a 36415 for a blood draw, not all payers will reimburse for a blood draw.  The code for venipuncture is simply for drawing the blood so it does not matter if you are running the test or sending it out.


----------

